
New repeated edits detection sneak-peek - mwilsonthomas
https://aka.ms/vsic/blog/build2019live
======
mwilsonthomas
IntelliCode: how AI helps bring the wisdom of your community to daily
development work, and a sneak peek at a new capability to detect repeated
edits...

